#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [討論] The Mountain動物衣服團購活動(至5/31截止)

## J.C.

The Mountain公司生產了很多漂亮的動物衣服 但大都價格昂貴 
且幾乎只能在國外買到 還要負擔不少的國際運費
但我現在與The Mountain公司取得聯繫 只要能一次大量購買 就可以用近乎成本的價錢購買到這些動物衣服了
一般成人T恤*含國際運費與國內運費* 定價為 *490* 元
另外還有其他衣服款式可以挑選
*詳細的價格.款式.圖案 請到這個網站查詢
http://wild-land.net/tshirt/*

歡迎喜歡動物衣服的朋友一起參與團購 總數量累計到40件就可訂購了


以下是關於The Mountain衣服的介紹.尺寸與購買說明
如果有任何問題 歡迎在此主題回覆詢問
(我自己已經買過十幾件 可以保證這家衣服的品質)


The Mountain 是美國一家知名的T恤製作公司, 他們使用100%有機棉衣料與手染技術, 
採用水性染料與特殊的技術印染衣服纖維, 生產出非常細緻且耐久的圖案, 並仍可保持舒適的柔軟感.
與一般燙印衣服使用的塑料印製截然不同, The Mountain T恤不易褪色.舒適健康.可重複水洗.
他們的圖案多樣化, 以動物.自然.奇幻為主, 高達上百種設計, 並搭配多種色彩的衣料, 讓您不再只有白色或黑色T恤可選擇.
另針對女性生產三種更貼身.時髦的款式, 使您穿著The Mountain T恤有更多變化

洗滌注意事項:
*可用洗衣機
*冷水清洗
*反面向外清洗較不容易褪色
*不可漂白
*不可乾洗

衣服尺寸:
<table width=850 border=1><tr><td></td><td><font color=blue>[b]中性短T</td><td><font color=blue>[b]兒童短T</td><td><font color=blue>[b]女性修身T</td><td><font color=blue>[b]女性背心</td>
<td><font color=blue>[b]女性細肩帶</td><td><font color=blue>[b]中性長袖T</td><td><font color=blue>[b]睡衣</td></tr><tr><td><font color=blue>[b]S</td><td>91.44cm 胸圍</td><td>4-6歲 (66cm 胸圍)</td><td>68.58cm 胸圍</td><td>60.96cm 胸圍</td><td>63.5cm 胸圍</td><td></td><td>固定尺寸
116.84cm 胸圍
95.25cm 長</td></tr><tr><td><font color=blue>[b]M</td><td>101.6cm 胸圍</td><td>7-9歲 (76.2cm 胸圍)</td><td>76.2cm 胸圍</td><td>67.31cm 胸圍</td><td>66cm 胸圍</td><td>101.6cm 胸圍</td><td></td></tr><tr><td><font color=blue>[b]L</td><td>111.76cm 胸圍</td><td>10-11歲 (81.28cm 胸圍)</td><td>78.74cm 胸圍</td><td>76.2cm 胸圍</td><td>72.39cm 胸圍</td><td>111.76cm 胸圍</td><td></td></tr><tr><td><font color=blue>[b]XL</td><td>121.92cm 胸圍</td><td>12-14歲 (96.52cm 胸圍)</td><td>93.98cm 胸圍</td><td>83.82cm 胸圍</td><td>76.2cm 胸圍</td><td>121.92cm 胸圍</td><td></td></tr><tr><td><font color=blue>[b]2XL</td><td>127cm 胸圍</td><td></td><td></td><td>96.52cm 胸圍</td><td>93.98cm 胸圍</td><td>127cm 胸圍</td><td></td></tr><tr><td><font color=blue>[b]3XL</td><td>137.16cm 胸圍</td><td></td><td></td><td>101.6cm 胸圍</td><td>104.14cm 胸圍</td><td>137.16cm 胸圍</td><td></td></tr></table>
尺寸購買參考: 一般中等身材女性購買兒童尺寸XL即可, 成人M尺寸會較為寬鬆.


請於The Mountain動物衣服團購活動訂購處 主題, 採回覆方式訂購
*預購時間到5/31截止喔*

付款方式: 接受 現金袋, 郵政劃撥, 銀行轉帳, paypal
衣服寄送方式: 郵局小包掛號

如果目錄上的圖片看不清楚, 可至The Mountain官網查看大圖, 但款式與尺寸請以本網頁為準:
2006款式
2007最新款

----------

